# Canada trip



## hfleener (Jun 1, 2012)

We are traveling from Texas to Canada. My husband and I both have our concealed carry, so we will be carrying our pistols. We are pulling our camper into Canada, what do you suggest we do with our guns in Seattle, Wa? Thanks


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

You can arrange, ahead of time, to bring your pistols into Canada with you. Check their Customs and Immigration and RCMP websites for information.
The pistols may have to conform to Canadian law, regarding their configuration. They will have to be in a secure, locked container that the Canadian border people can seal. Should you try to exit Canada with those seals broken, you would find yourself in very deep trouble.
The advantage to this scheme is that you needn't exit Canada by the same portal through which you entered.

There used to be a gun-and-hardware shop in Blaine, WA (right at the border), that would store your guns for you, for a stiff fee.
I don't remember the store name, but an inquiry to the Blaine Chamber of Commerce (via website) will tell you what you want to know.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

I know that they charge you a $65 dollar fee to bring long guns into the country...you might want to see if there are any fees involved.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Canada does not like it when people want to go into their country with handguns. I was on the website, that Steve was talking about in an earlier post, and they are really strict about that.


----------



## jaucp777 (Nov 27, 2012)

You better check with the Canadian Customs!!! Carrying a hand-gun in Canada can put you in JAIL. Canada is VERY STRICT about firearms.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

:watching: Oh, Canada, Oh Canada, Oh, California, Oh California, don't bring your guns to me! cause we are no different than Nazi Germany! Kinda has a ring to it. God bless Texas, I'm sure you'll appreciate your freedom and security in self defense when you get back.


----------



## edvardhike (Jan 12, 2013)

Its not good to carry a gun in this country.All this may create a lot problems for you.Even you may get a prison.All ways feel free to visit Canada but you do not have permission to have your own gun even for your personal security.This is illegal and violation of immigration laws of the country.


----------



## Polkster13 (Feb 10, 2013)

You may also want to check what states you drive through to get to Canada as some do not respect the Texas license. Washington, Oregon, Nevada and California do not honor CCL from Texas. Here is a link to a map show what states honor Texas CCL.Google Image Result for http://www.woodfam.com/forums/Texas_Reciprocity_Map_NonRes_current.jpg


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

edvardhike said:


> ...[F]eel free to visit Canada but you do not have permission to have your own gun even for your personal security.This is illegal and violation of immigration laws of the country...


Actually, this is untrue.
If you arrange for it beforehand, you may bring any legally-possessed firearm _through_ Canada, on your way to somewhere else, for instance Alaska.
Also if you arrange for it beforehand, you may not only bring into, but also use in Canada, any Canada-legal firearm, for instance to hunt game or to engage in a shooting match.
All it takes is a little planning, and a conversation with the Mounties (via e-mail).


----------

